# Lets got to the Douglas Aircraft Open House. In 1956.



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2015)

If you lived in Long Beach those years. You might have gone to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool! Wish I was there!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice.The dotted line must represent the women's path.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

